# Carte SIM



## Bogey (21 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il un lecteur de carte SIM qui s'adapte à l'Ipad lorsque celui-ci n'en a pas d'origine ?
je n'ai rien vu dans les accessoires...
Merci pour la ou les réponse(s)...
Bogey


----------



## daffyb (21 Avril 2015)

non, pas à ma connaissance.
Ce que tu peux utiliser, c'est un téléphone faisant une passerelle WiFi


----------



## Oizo (21 Avril 2015)

Et il y a aussi la possibilité d'utiliser un routeur 4G/Wifi.
De ce genre là : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00157724.html


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2015)

Je ne comprend pas trop la demande 

avoir une carte sim pour avoir la 4G  ? si  l' iPad n'est pas prévue pour cela , je doute que cela fonctionne


----------

